# CAOS NSA Linux



## regexorcist (Mar 20, 2010)

Just installed CAOS Linux on a Dell Dimension 2300
2 gig. Intel processor 512 Meg Ram (older machine).

I'm quite pleased with Arch Linux on my primary system
but I'm also very impressed with CAOS Linux on this
secondary system. I'll be testing it out over the next week 
or so by running a few servers and doing some python 
development. So far I'm very impressed. 

I'm using it now to post this message.


----------



## regexorcist (Mar 21, 2010)

The repositories for CAOS linux are rather light
but RPM packages are supported for any additional
programs as well as compiling of source code. 
While I like this distro a lot, I've decided to take 
advantage of having an extra machine and take a
walk on the wild side...
I have installed openBSD.
It has taken me a few hours to get online
as I'm not a familiar BSD, but I'm getting there.

One surprise was pkg_add as I thought I would
have to do everything through ports.
(I previously had Gentoo, so I am familiar 
w/ portage which was based on ports)

I have lots of configuring to do, but I am online w/ openBSD.


----------



## 933k (Mar 21, 2010)

nice  =)

i'm downloading PC-BSD 8 at the moment and will give that a whirl once done


----------



## regexorcist (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes it was about time to run BSD.
Hopefully it will become my development environment.

I did a CD install which was rather easy,
it asked lots of questions but a default answer
was already available for each question.

I feel most any experienced Linux user should 
be able to install and use use openBSD 4.6.

Now I have to download some more applications.


----------

